# Brian Colangelo in Italy to see Gigli



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

In the next days Brian Colangelo will be in Italy to see one of the italian best NBA prospect (probably the most ready), PF Angelo Gigli.

http://www.webalice.it/matthew80/Gigli_alleyoop.avi


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

This evening I saw Brian on TV at BPA arena watching Pesaro vs. Real Madrid, he's already here in Italy.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I thought you were talking about Gigli the movie. Haha. But I couldn't watch the video, it doesn't work for me. Got any more info on this guy?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> I thought you were talking about Gigli the movie. Haha. But I couldn't watch the video, it doesn't work for me. Got any more info on this guy?


I hear this thing for the 34th time :clown: 

Angelo Gigli is a 1983 PF, 210 tall (6-11) with very good shot and excellent blocking skills.

He's one of the young italian revelation of the last 2 years and tis season he's playing really well.

He can play sometimes SF and even C

With Belinelli, Bargnani and Mancinelli is one of the most (if not THE most) NBA-ready italian young.


Angelo is the one in red


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

italianBBlover said:


> I hear this thing for the 34th time :clown:
> 
> Angelo Gigli is a 1983 PF, 210 tall (6-11) with very good shot and excellent blocking skills.
> 
> ...


Thanks....but is this guy what we need?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> Thanks....but is this guy what we need?


I dunno, but a versatile player like him is always useful.


News: this evening Brian will be at Dozza arena of Bologna to see the Euroleague game between Bologna and Sabonis's Zalgiris Kaunas.
Many the guys to see: Belinelli, Mancinelli, Lorbek, Vujanic and Adriuskevicius.

Larry Bird is there for the pacers too.


----------

